# Dalman cleaver pass around/"give away" (details inside)



## crockerculinary (Feb 23, 2019)

Hey folks, just wanted to give a heads up about a "give away/pass around" for a rad knife i will be doing soon.

this is the knife





20c carbon steel honyaki blade with a stabilized birch handle and a nickel silver bolster. S grind with varying edge geometry for maximum awesomeness.

First a little background-

About a month ago, Robin Dalman, knife maker extraordinaire decided to do a giveaway for reaching 10,000 follower on Instagram. He decided to give away his personal cleaver, a pretty great blade with some fun complex geometry, and, while maybe not the most ornate of knives, it is beautiful, and a killer piece of kit.

Anyhoo, Robins contest (original post here- https://www.instagram.com/p/Bsn7K_MBSqU/) was basically to comment why you should get the knife, with he and his young daughter deciding the winner. my comment was the winner, which said-

"If I could win this knife, I would use it, post some pics and videos of it in action, and then in one month I would give it away again, with part of the rules of that giveaway being the promise that the winner, after a month, will also give it away." (considering stretching it out to 2 months cause 1 is a bit of a tease.)

So that brings us to now. i have had the knife for about 3 weeks, and next weekend, I will be "giving away" this knife on Instagram, so you will need to be following me if you would like to participate.
https://www.instagram.com/crockerculinary
(And if you arent already following Robin, you should. He's amazing https://www.instagram.com/dalmanknives)
I have no idea what hoops i will ask you all to jump through, or what the rules will be or any of that yet, but i would love to see the knife community embrace this as a fun "pay it forward" kind of thing and get creative with it, at the same time give Robin a little more exposure, as he is super talented, and just a super supportive guy to the community as a whole.

So thats it, if interested get on instagram and keep an eye out. If you arent on Instagram, get it together Grandpa(ma). JK, but youre SOL anyway. Cheers!

(Admins- I dont think it does, but if this violates any rules of the site, my sincere apologies. Please let me know and i will adjust as necessary)


----------



## dwalker (Feb 23, 2019)

Sounds fun! I already follow you, so I'll be watching.


----------



## AT5760 (Feb 23, 2019)

Cool idea and a beautiful knife to boot!


----------



## Bert2368 (Feb 23, 2019)

What is this "instagram" you speak of, grasshopper? When I was your age, we used Western union...

-------

OK. It's another of those things everyone uses but I haven't bothered to sign up for.

After the disappointment of finding out how poor that legacy stainless Hong Kong Chinese cleaver blade was, guess I'll have to figure out how to get on.


----------



## daveb (Feb 23, 2019)

So do I use Instagramps? Or is the same one for gram and gramps?


----------



## Bert2368 (Feb 27, 2019)

Couldn't figure out how to sign up for "Insta Gramps", so I signed up with the grams. Kind of old for gender confusion to be setting in...

---------

Anyhow. Your original winning terms look good to go on with, excepting only the provisio that I want the darned thing for TWO MONTHS, how can one month be enough?!

Then I would send it on to the runner up/next in line. Or we can invent a new way to pick the next cleaver wielder? Please don't make it a singing contest, comedy knife juggling might be OK.

I WOULD like the next guy to pay for shipping costs by means of their choice & any related shipping insurance as those costs are "pig in a poke".


----------



## daveb (Feb 28, 2019)

Following.


----------



## crockerculinary (Mar 4, 2019)

giveaway is live folks, if you want to get in on it you have until Wednesday night PST.


----------

